# Craftsman Router Table / Porter Cable Router???? Help?



## vanhoesenj (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi all -

Great site, hope someone out there has some ideas…

My dad recently gave me an older Craftsman Router Table (Model # 925479). It's a small bench top model with a fixed router opening and 3 holes drilled in the aluminum base (no way to change where the holes are). I also have a Porter Cable (# 6902) w/ 1001 Router Base. Obviously the two don't line up because I'm here. 

My thought was to use this adapter: http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=5020

I'd like to be able to screw through the table into the adapter which is also attached to the router. I know this will drop the router down further and I might lose depth, but I could also get a collar extension if it's too far yes? The tricky part will be making sure it's centered in the hole on the table.

I can post pics if it will help? My other thought was cut a 6" round piece of luan mahogany and make my own "adapter", but I'm afraid the screws coming through the top of the table will hit the router base, I was thinking of luan because it's relatively thin.

Any thoughts, help, suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks so much in advance.

cheers
John


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

John: this is hard to offer any advice since I can't see what you are working with. I can only tell you that I never hesitate to drill new holes for what I need. Whether that is in the router table top, or in the router base itself. I have done both, and after several years of use, both methods have worked well.

Maybe if you could post some photos, somebody might have some options for you.
sorry,
Mark DeCou
www.decoustudio.com


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi John.
Rather than try explaining this, I found a pdf that shows how to mount routers to a table. The main thing is get it centered properly. I hope this will help.
http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/FWNPDF/011138086.pdf


----------



## gizzard (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey John,
I did the very same thing you want to do. Don't bother. You will be far better off just buying a mounting plate for the PC and make your own table. However, if you still want to, all I did was take the base off the PC and marked the mounting holes on the bottom of the Craftsman and then drilled the appropriate size hole. Then I turned the table over and drilled out the wholes with a bigger drill bit just far enough that the screw heads that hold the router on to the table were below the surface so nothing got caught as I was routing. It worked reasonably well, but I'd still build a new one if I were you.


----------



## vanhoesenj (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback Dennis, I'm going to build a combo horizontal-vertical router table….

Sorry to have bothered you all, I should have just decided to make one from the beginning. 

Thanks again! I'll post pics of the finished product.

cheers
J~


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I would like to see that combo horizontal-vertical router table plans. I too have a craftsman router table. I have borrowed my dad's router since it is a craftsman as well. However, I have a DeWalt 618, so it will not fit on the existing plate.

I plan to build a new router table, but have been debating between a vertical and horizontal table. If I could make a combo, that would be great.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Dick,
None of your taunton links work for me, because i have to log in. Are you making a % for pimping them out?

You can always save them and then you could actually show us.

And for the record this is how I feel about the whole internet copyright thing … It it can be downloaded then I can have it


----------



## vanhoesenj (Jan 6, 2007)

Bill and Obi, CYM.

cheers
J~


----------

